# Remove Crown From A 1969 Omega Deville



## bhassan (Dec 4, 2010)

I need to remove the crown so that I can take the movement out to clean the watchface. Cannot remove the movement at the miute as the crown is preventing me from doing this. This must surely be a simple task but just wanted to make sure how this is removed. Thanks


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

There is a way to release the crown and stem but every movement calibre is different. You'll need to give us the movement number or post a good quality close up picture.


----------



## bhassan (Dec 4, 2010)

pg tips said:


> There is a way to release the crown and stem but every movement calibre is different. You'll need to give us the movement number or post a good quality close up picture.


It is a 613 movement


----------



## bhassan (Dec 4, 2010)

I can't believe 64 people have viewed this and either don't know or cannot be bothered to offer an answer, dooes each Omega movement have a different way of removing the crown or is it the same method across the whole range? Thanks


----------



## jeffvader (Jun 10, 2008)

bhassan said:


> I can't believe 64 people have viewed this and either don't know or cannot be bothered to offer an answer, dooes each Omega movement have a different way of removing the crown or is it the same method across the whole range? Thanks


Well with an attitude like that, I think people will be even less likely to reply.

Don't know the movement myself, but it's either a button or a split stem.

Take a picture of the movement & you post it up via photobucket & you might get some help.

A quick trip the Introduction Forum would be nicer way to introduce yourself.


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

There will be a recessed screw head on the movement closest to the imaginary line of where the stem is.

Undo this a few turns, no need to remove it.

The stem will now be released.

Refit the reverse.

If its front access[seamaster De ville], it will have a split stem, all you need to do is pull it out, pry with a pair of stiff tweasers normally does it.

steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

stevieb said:


> There will be a recessed screw head on the movement closest to the imaginary line of where the stem is.
> 
> Undo this a few turns, no need to remove it.
> 
> ...


It looks like the 600 series of movements, in removable back cases, use a recessed release button. Here is a pic stolen from the web:










Later,

William


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

Hi William,

I gave a generic answer due to his flipant response.

I haven got a watch with a 600 series, is it a push with a fine point?

Would it be the same on a 563? I have a rough one [seamaster deville] in my things to do tub.

steve


----------



## William_Wilson (May 21, 2007)

stevieb said:


> Hi William,
> 
> I gave a generic answer due to his flipant response.
> 
> ...


The 600 series push release looks the same as the 55X-56X auto movements releases do.

Later,

William


----------



## stevieb (Feb 12, 2010)

William,

Thanks,

I had a look today







and










regards steve


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2011)

I think there should be a screw in the movement that holds the crown.


----------

